# Hilfe zu Doxygen gesucht



## Goldfish (12. Jul 2011)

Hi, weiß nicht, obs auch hier rein gehört, aber das hier scheint mir das naheliegendste Thema zu sein ^^

Daher mal los. Ich hab mir vorhin Doxygen geladen und versuche damit nun eine Dokumentation zu erstellen. Das Problem ist, dass ich meinen Projektordner angeben kann und er diesen auch hervorragend ausliest, wobei er dann jedoch sämtliche Unterverzeichnisse ignoriert und stattdessen alls Parentverzeichnisse mit aufnimmt, in denen gar nichts entsprechendes vorhanden ist... Weiß jemand zufällig, wie ich die Unterverzeichnisse mit einbinde?

Danke im Voraus^^


----------



## Goldfish (12. Jul 2011)

Hat sich erledigt, ein guter Freund konnte mir weiterhelfen.


----------



## Tomate_Salat (12. Jul 2011)

Schön, dass du ein Geheimnis daraus machst.


----------



## Goldfish (12. Jul 2011)

Verzeihung das war nicht geplant^^°
Alles was ich tun musste war das Häkchen bei scan recursively zu setzen, was ich dummerweise übersehen hatte^^°
Und um zu verhindern, dass er die gesamten Parentdateien mitliest, musste ich nur das STRIP_FROM_PATH Verzeichnis ändern.

Also im Prinzip recht einfach ^^


----------



## Tomate_Salat (12. Jul 2011)

danke dass du es nachträglich doch noch gepostet hast ;-). Ist nur ärgerlich, wenn jemand mal das gleiche Problem hat und dann nur liest: "habs gelöst".


----------



## Goldfish (12. Jul 2011)

kein Problem, kann ich gut nachvollziehen, ich hasse sowas ja selbst auch immer, wenn ich irgendwelche Foren nach etwas durchstöbere ^^°


----------

